# [solved] bind dns problem

## dtmf

I am trying to build a dns server using bind but i keep getting this error.

```
May  3 16:38:59 [named] starting BIND 9.2.5 -u named -n 2 -t /chroot/dns

May  3 21:38:59 [named] using 1 CPU

May  3 21:38:59 [named] loading configuration from '/etc/bind/named.conf'

May  3 21:38:59 [named] no IPv6 interfaces found

May  3 21:38:59 [named] listening on IPv4 interface lo, 127.0.0.1#53

May  3 21:38:59 [named] command channel listening on 127.0.0.1#953

May  3 21:38:59 [named] could not open entropy source /dev/random: file not found

May  3 21:38:59 [named] couldn't open pid file '/var/run/named/named.pid': No such file or directory

May  3 21:38:59 [named] exiting (due to early fatal error)

```

Last edited by dtmf on Wed May 04, 2005 6:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arch4nge1

Hi,

Does /dev/random exist? Does the directory /var/run/named/ exist and is writable by the owner of the named process?

Someone said the following does it but I haven't tried it myself:-

```
mknod -m 0444 /dev/random c 1 8; mknod -m 0444 /dev/urandom c 1 9
```

It was sourced from http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/9509/0348.html

Someone else also said the following works:-

```
mknod c 1 8 /dev/random
```

Hope that helps.

----------

## dtmf

I got it working. I didn't build the chroot jail right. I needed to run the ebuild to get it working. But i am good now. Thanks.

----------

